# Liquid Membrane with Platon



## quantumflux (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is the situation:

New construction 
Finished walk-out basement, with ICF Nudura just for foundation.
Site is on a slope and has fairly shallow depth to ground water.
We are using Form-a-Drain at footings for drainage to daylight.

Looking for suggestions on roller applied membrane to the ICF (below grade) with Platon dimpled membrane on top. Rub-R-Wall and Polywall are being looked at right now, but, was hoping for other suggestions/experiences and/or other product combinations for waterproofing ICF below grade that works well with shallow depth to ground water. 

Thoughts/suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Good membrane, backfill to within 2 foot finished grade with pea rock. Fabric on top of rock. 

Water takes line of least resistance. Make it easier to fall straight down to your drain than find a way through your wall

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

add another tile out side the footer, I use only solid perforated pipe/tile as they lay much closer to the needed grade with less in trench labor.....then corrugated black tile....

soil filter fabric adds decades to the tile systems life...

I all ways turn up the high end of the tile to the surface at a window well or gutter drop for future clean out/ video inspection......... 

Don't omit critter screens at all openings, dead critters can block a tile for several months,....really.

Make sure the liquid membrane is compatible with the ICF Foam and plastics.....


----------



## quantumflux (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the information!

Have you used form-a-drain before and found that second solid pipe necessary in this situation, or, are you just suggesting it out of an abundance of caution (since it's cheap to add now vs. having to fix an issue later)?


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Spending a few 100$ to ensure the finished basement remains dry for decades is a no-brainer.

Obliviously you don't install the form-a drain on a slope, which increases its likely hood to plug, and it has lower GPHour rating than a smooth bottom drilled round 4" pipe/tile. You can use multiple 3" connections to the redundant drain tile where ever it is lower....

Use plenty of washed rock under the floor slab so any stray "arteasian" springs can run to the inner form-a-drain, instead welling up through floor cracks. 

Make sure frost can't heave up your daylight end of your drainage.....

I install the inner form-a- drain with out connections to the outer form. separate sump pits for inner and outer...the outer in a stairwell. egress window well or near the walk out door.

Don't forget the pans and floor drains for your Hot water heater leaks & expansion valve, the condensation lines on your HVAC furnaces and AC coils, also any laundry rooms for machine and hose failures.

Remember ALL FOAM must be covered in all living and mechanical spaces with non-combustible covering.... I'd avoid using any product that can mold, no wood or paper.....Think rugs vs carpets, tile or terrazzo far more healthy than padded carpets.

In my Humble opinion, half the insulation on ICF systems is on the wrong side of the thermal mass of the concrete and is a forever toxic hazard to occupants in any size of fire event.:blink:

When the current generation of ICF system patents expire, maybe some manufacturer will sell a hybrid form system that use left in place foam and ties with reusable legacy form systems( efcos or cast metal pans)forming the interior walls.


----------

